# Dinette Table Warping



## Jack from Oregon (Nov 9, 2011)

We bought a new 2012, 210 RS Outback TT. Upon delivery, we noticed that the dinette table had warped, and a corner had actually cracked, probably due to moisture. The veneer had also swelled on the corner. Has anyone else had this problem? Because it is under warranty, we had a new one shipped from Keystone and upon inspection, it seems that there is a slight deformation along the top of the new table. I'm thinking about applying silicone to all of the side seams and spray a sealant on the underside to hopefully seal the unit from absorbing future moisture. Thanks in advance for your feedback fellow "Outbackers".


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

Jack from Oregon said:


> We bought a new 2012, 210 RS Outback TT. Upon delivery, we noticed that the dinette table had warped, and a corner had actually cracked, probably due to moisture. The veneer had also swelled on the corner. Has anyone else had this problem? Because it is under warranty, we had a new one shipped from Keystone and upon inspection, it seems that there is a slight deformation along the top of the new table. I'm thinking about applying silicone to all of the side seams and spray a sealant on the underside to hopefully seal the unit from absorbing future moisture. Thanks in advance for your feedback fellow "Outbackers".


will take alook at mine asap . tks


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Jack from Oregon said:


> We bought a new 2012, 210 RS Outback TT. Upon delivery, we noticed that the dinette table had warped, and a corner had actually cracked, probably due to moisture. The veneer had also swelled on the corner. Has anyone else had this problem? Because it is under warranty, we had a new one shipped from Keystone and upon inspection, it seems that there is a slight deformation along the top of the new table. I'm thinking about applying silicone to all of the side seams and spray a sealant on the underside to hopefully seal the unit from absorbing future moisture. Thanks in advance for your feedback fellow "Outbackers".


biggest issue is formica on the top, nothing on the bottom. Invitation to warping in any humidity. In days of old, any tables with formica on the top had formica on the bottom surface so it wouldn't warp. Now they don't have formica on the bottom and are made from particle board. Sealing the bottom will help, but the real solution is to bond a piece of formica to the bottom as well. It's on my list of things to do to my trailer table.


----------



## moonshot (Apr 21, 2011)

KTMRacer said:


> We bought a new 2012, 210 RS Outback TT. Upon delivery, we noticed that the dinette table had warped, and a corner had actually cracked, probably due to moisture. The veneer had also swelled on the corner. Has anyone else had this problem? Because it is under warranty, we had a new one shipped from Keystone and upon inspection, it seems that there is a slight deformation along the top of the new table. I'm thinking about applying silicone to all of the side seams and spray a sealant on the underside to hopefully seal the unit from absorbing future moisture. Thanks in advance for your feedback fellow "Outbackers".


biggest issue is formica on the top, nothing on the bottom. Invitation to warping in any humidity. In days of old, any tables with formica on the top had formica on the bottom surface so it wouldn't warp. Now they don't have formica on the bottom and are made from particle board. Sealing the bottom will help, but the real solution is to bond a piece of formica to the bottom as well. It's on my list of things to do to my trailer table.
[/quote]

Yeah mu 2010 table is splitting apart on the corners. God these things are built cheesy- but I think most others are as well.


----------



## Santa Fe TX Bob (Oct 30, 2011)

The problem is not the table manufacturing process nor the fact that there is no formica on the bottom. The problem is the same as the one that brought down the Space Shuttle. The EPA has mandated that we no longer use contact cement containing VOCs. That limits us to water based glues that, IMHO, are sorry. Since my woodworking shop is small I am able to use the old-style contact cements but that will not last for long. I would suggest that you have a table made from solid hardwood and never look back. I made one out of chinaberry for a client's horse trailer living quarters and it looks great. 5 coats of polyurethane protect it from any spills and most scratches. You will also find that a hardwood table is much lighter so converting the dinette to a bed is much easier.

Bob


----------

